# Winter Rim Size



## MIKEcruze (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just a quick question.. I'm looking at a Cruze LTZ with the RS' package, and us Canucks have the 18" wheels. One of the deal breakers for me is if I could fit a set of 15 or 16 inch steelies on for winter? 

I know on my current SS/TC, with the brembos its impossible to find something cheap to outfit winter, so thats one reason i'm looking at the cruze but with the RS' package! 

Thanks a lot guys!

Mike


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...15" is posssible on LS model (15 x 6.5 steel, design1), but not on Cruze LTZ due to its' large (15") disc brakes.

...16" is a possible since the space-saver spare (RPO: P76) is 16" diameter.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

We'll you'll need to go like I did with the 215/60/16 and I did the Factory 16" from the LS Cruze w/factory hubcaps or I know Discount Tire & TireRack has some basic alloys that will work to..The car was like a tank through several storms..


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> We'll you'll need to go like I did with the 215/60/16 and I did the Factory 16" from the LS Cruze w/factory hubcaps or I know Discount Tire & TireRack has some basic alloys that will work to..The car was like a tank through several storms..


that is the route most buyers of cars with aluminum rims have to do.
my wife's cruze has regular steelies. i will just buy another pair of these rims and install snow tires.
i have a feeling that only the cruze has 105mm bolt pattern


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I went with aftermarket alloy rims at Discount Tire. 16"

Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums - TSURacing's Album: Snow Day!

The whole package including TPMS sensors was a bit under a grand.


----------



## MIKEcruze (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the replies guys!

If I could run 16inch steelies with a tire to go with, then I could outfit it pretty cheap. Thats great news!

I think overall it would be a better more practical option for a replacement for my SS.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> We'll you'll need to go like I did with the 215/60/16 and I did the Factory 16" from the LS Cruze w/factory hubcaps or I know Discount Tire & TireRack has some basic alloys that will work to..The car was like a tank through several storms..


I might do this. Good to hear that the car performs well under winter conditions with this setup. How much did it cost?


----------

